# Stihl MM55 no spark



## Tom Martin (May 12, 2019)

My Stihl MM55 has no spark. I've replaced the spark plug and ignition coil. I had just replaced the coil 2 years ago. I checked the flywheel and it is clean and the magnets are functioning properly. I even disconnected the ground wire and still, no spark. I also inspected the wires from the coil to the switch and found no flaws.
I don't know what to try next. Any ideas?
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## KMSwr (Jun 6, 2019)

Tom Martin said:


> My Stihl MM55 has no spark. I've replaced the spark plug and ignition coil. I had just replaced the coil 2 years ago. I checked the flywheel and it is clean and the magnets are functioning properly. I even disconnected the ground wire and still, no spark. I also inspected the wires from the coil to the switch and found no flaws.
> I don't know what to try next. Any ideas?
> Thanks,
> Tom


,,
I also have a mm55 with weak spark,how hard is it to access the flywheel and coil? It has not ran for a couple years .


----------



## Tom Martin (Jun 7, 2019)

Just remove the cover that contains the spark plug, by removing the screws that hold it in place. Then check the gap on the coil. Many people use a standard business card. Next check for spark. If weak or none you probably should replace the coil.


----------



## KMSwr (Jun 7, 2019)

Tom Martin said:


> Just remove the cover that contains the spark plug, by removing the screws that hold it in place. Then check the gap on the coil. Many people use a standard business card. Next check for spark. If weak or none you probably should replace the coil.


.
On my mm55 the recoil cover is on top held on by a few screws but the cover that surrounds the spark plug is on the bottom and I dont see how it comes off.,this is different than a string trimmer


----------

